# Another NC newb with a twist-  Raised my own!



## 78whiteorbs (Feb 25, 2020)

Greetings from Iron Station ,NC!
Been a DYI guy for many years and just getting into the delicious art of meat!!!
Small homestead we live on we raised two hogs from feeders and recently butchered them ourselves. Have made some outstanding hickory smoked bacon with pellets in my regular propane grill and smoked a whole 15lb ham just yesterday
This is what lead me here with many unanswered questions from the veterans!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome from your SC neighbor


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  Your many unanswered questions will be answered here.  There are some very knowledgeable and helpful people here, and a wealth of information. I’ve learned a lot since I’ve been here and picked up some killer recipes.


----------



## 78whiteorbs (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks! Most excellent! I am eager to learn.
Gotta lotta hog to smoke ... Excited....
I guess question number 1 is can I freeze my fresh hams and thaw and brine and smoke later. Have 2 five gallon buckets in fridge and buy they are taking up some real estate.
Making me antsy as I do not want to waste anything as this has been a 7 month endeavor.
So greatful for any help.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 25, 2020)

Feel free to freeze now and brine/smoke later.


----------



## 78whiteorbs (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes, thanks five tricks, that's what I needed to know!
Next 1 is I already brined a ham for 7 days.
But I should have doubled the recipe....Have a 14lb leg roast and recipe was for a 7 lb. Like an idiot I forgot. Removed it 7 days later and smoked it for 12 hours at 200 degrees with pellets on a propane grill. Looked beautiful and pulled it the temp was 160 degrees.

After resting cut into it and only half cured....so disappointed. So I had half ham half leg roast .....not what I was after. It was a solid muscle, I did not inject. Dont wanna die from botulism..   Dont wanna waste 14 lbs of meat either if it can be helped safely for sure. Was thinking to heat it. All again in oven


----------



## 78whiteorbs (Feb 25, 2020)

Maybe get everything above whatever temp would guarantee food safety. Maybe can dice it up for jambalaya or whatever.  Like a fool I tried some already in ignorance before I knew this could be very dangerous.. 2 days ago.  Freaked me out when I read about botulism would you guys toss it and chalk it up as  expensive lesson learned or can it be safely eaten?


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 26, 2020)

Even better yet, make country hams out of them. Saves freezer space and makes wonderful hams!


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 26, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.    Don't know what you have for equipment but I would be gettign the grinder ready for sausages with that much pork.

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Happy to have you join us!
Al


----------



## kruizer (Feb 26, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## pit of despair (Feb 26, 2020)

78whiteorbs,
Welcome from Virginia!
Teddy


----------

